# [OT] Articolo su l'Unità

## zUgLiO

http://www.unita.it/index.asp?SEZIONE_COD=HP&TOPIC_TIPO=&TOPIC_ID=35969

Diciamo che si sarebbe fatto volenteri a meno di questo articolo..

 *Quote:*   

> Da un lato cè ovviamente WindowsXp, costoso e poco sicuro, ma in grado di far funzionare qualunque Pc

 

Ma che pc intenderà?

 *Quote:*   

> Esiste unalternativa ai due padroni del marcato?

 

Un'altra?!

 *Quote:*   

>  In realtà la vita con il pinguino non è affatto rose e fiori come si dice, a cominciare dallinstallazione, che in certi casi può richiedere ore.

 

Parla forse di gentoo   :Laughing:  , anche perchè altrimenti non mi viene in mente nessun'altra distro che ci metta ore ad installarsi..

 *Quote:*   

> Dulcis in fundo linstallazione dei programmi, che con Linux crea problemi soprattutto per la cronica mancanza delle librerie di files che li gestiscono, rimediabile solo scaricando aggiornamenti e installandoli con grande pazienza. 

 

Non ho capito cosa vuol dire..

 *Quote:*   

> Molto efficace la soluzione offerta da Fedora, la cosiddetta yum, che provvede a cercare i file in rete ed a metterli al loro posto automaticamente.

 

Come se solo fedora avesse un tool del genere!

 *Quote:*   

> tutti questi problemi sono pane quotidiano per i volenterosi che decidono di seguire il pinguino, che comunque, bit dopo bit, continua a crescere.

 

Crescono come le cazzate scritte su tanti articoli..

----------

## .:deadhead:.

A parte la miriade di cazzate che collezionano i vari scribacchini quando scrivono di informatica senza aver cognizione di causa, non è che ha citato proprio fedora, perchè è "rossa"?  :Very Happy: 

Magari "la padania" tra un po' se ne esce con una lunga recensione sulla  germanica SuSE!   :Wink: 

E visro che siamo in tema di cazzate, tra un po' Stanca [sempre che non lo rimuovano prima] invierà a tutti i forzisti [o forzati  :Laughing: ] un bel CD blu. Foza linux? No, la mandrake...

vabb adesso basta, vò a prendere il caffè e riavvio i neuroni...

cya

----------

## emix

Ho letto l'articolo e speravo ci fosse il modo di lasciare dei commenti. La mia impressione è che alcuni giornali pubblichino questi articoli perchè non hanno niente di cui parlare, e quindi li usano per riempire dello spazio che altrimenti rimarrebbe vuoto. 

La cosa drammatica è che queste pseudo-notizie vengono pubblicate in giornali non specializzati... risultato: il lettore ne capisce meno del "giornalista" (anche se sembra difficile) e riceve una cattiva pubblicità.

----------

## GhePeU

letto

è chiaramente una traduzione/sunto di questo articolo del washington post, citato anche da osnews

che dire, all'unità o leggono osnews o leggono il washington post direttamente

EDIT: sistemato

----------

## heXen

Non mi stupisce neanche un po'. Ormai sono abituato al fatto che, non dico giornalisti, ma coloro che hanno la possibilità di veder pubblicati in riviste e giornali i loro scritti battano i tasti sulla tastiera (o muovono la penna, pe ri più tradizionali) formando pensieri su argomenti che non conoscono, non solo di informatica   :Confused: 

----------

## bld

beh si.. intanto l'IBM supporta linux e tantissime case stanno passando a linux. Gli ultimi anni ho visto girare open office in tantissimi uffici. Ho visto programmi di logistica svilupati per linux. Ho visto thin clients per linux. Ho visto talmente tante cose che windows non lo considero proprio.. per nessun lavoro. Ne desktop ne per ufficio ne .. niente. boh

se la gente e' incapace di usare un sistema operativo imho non dovrebbe giudicarlo. Tutti stanno a sparare cazzate per la "difficolta" in tanto se io voglio rinominare 5.000 files mi basta mezza linea di bash.. se lo voglio fare con windows? eh si dai.. devo comprare il programma fatto in visual basic dalla azienda "microsoft-rulez srl" perche nessuno ci aveva pensato a questa necessita. 

blah..

----------

## randomaze

 *GhePeU wrote:*   

> leggono il washington post direttamente

 

Lo leggono e lo reinterpretano  :Rolling Eyes: 

```
To check up on Linux's progress, I tried two commercial distributions, SuSE Linux 9.1 Personal ($30, www.suse.com) and Mandrakesoft's PowerPack 10 ($85, www.mandrakesoft.com), and one download-only release, Fedora Core 2 (fedora.redhat.com)
```

```
Sul mercato americano sono disponibili 2 versioni di Linux acquistabili in negozio, SuSE Linux 9.1 Personal e Mandrakesoft's PowerPack 10 ed una release scaricabile dal Web, chiamata Fedora Core 2.
```

Consoliamoci pensando che su Repubblica si sono accorti oggi che Microsoft brevetta il corpo umano.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Quote:*   

> Secondo molti commenti raccolti nei forum, tutti questi problemi sono

 

ma non ho capito, sto personaggio si è fatto il giro per i forum...

mmmmm ok... quali però? quelli sul giardinaggio e dell' IKEA?   :Laughing: 

vabbhe, stendiamo il solito materasso pietoso e facciamo finta di nulla,

anzi continuiamo a *crescere bit per bit*   :Razz: 

(scusa quanti bit sei alto?)

----------

## cloc3

Sono senza parole.

E poi ti dicono che se usi linux sei comunista. In politica, l'intelligenza sembra davvero un optional.

Tra l'altro, secondo me hanno preso due piccioni con una fava. Mandato in ferie a costo zero il giornalista principale e ricevuto un opportuno "incoraggiamento" da qualche agente pubblicitario.

----------

## Raffo

lasciamo perdere, i giornalisti nn capiscono un cavolo di niente o cmq nn di queste cose. ho letto troppe volte articoli di gente che diceva essere esperta di videogiochi scrivere "cresh bendicot" o cose ben peggiori...cmq è tremendo che nn sanno neanche l'inglese......

----------

## assente

Peccato http://www.unita.it/index.asp??SEZIONE_COD=&TOPIC_ID=35934 (un'altro aricolo) mi sembrava normale..

Si questo articolo è proprio da manovale, "cervelli rubbati all'agricoltura" come diceva un mio prof; chissà se un giorno Piero Angela farà vedere su superquark come ricompilare un kernel  :Smile: 

Quando leggo questi articoli mi rendo conto di quanta merda puoi leggere sui giornali, soprattutto se non sei competente di quell'argomento; molti dicono che su internet è più facile trovare false notizie o bufale... vero, ma è anche più facile   capire se sono veritiere o no.

----------

## randomaze

Toh, pare che su La Stampa riescano a parlare di Linux in maniera abbastanza chiara senza scrivere amenità.

C'é speranza anche per la categoria dei giornalisti!

----------

## X-Drum

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Magari "la padania" tra un po' se ne esce con una lunga recensione sulla  germanica SuSE!  
> 
> 

 

Muahahhhaha ROTFL  :Laughing: 

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Ah, noto con piacere che non sono l'unico a pensarla a questo modo su quegli pseudo scribacchini che si fregiano del titolo di giornalisti rubando il posto a chi il giornalista lo fa davvero. Bene, bene, mi fa piacere...

----------

## soulfire

"articolo non più disponibile"

che si siano resi conto dell' obbrobbrio ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *soulfire wrote:*   

> "articolo non più disponibile"
> 
> che si siano resi conto dell' obbrobbrio ?

 

Molto probabile che qualcuno gli ha scritto come vanno veramente le cosa...

----------

## Danilo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Molto probabile che qualcuno gli ha scritto come vanno veramente le cosa...

 

Oppure che qualcuno si stava facendo grasse risate    :Mr. Green: 

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

http://www.morpheu5.net/blog/index.php?req=366

I commenti sono importanti  :Very Happy: 

----------

